

Spy on the Webcams of Your Website Visitors - sidwyn
http://www.feross.org/webcam-spy/

======
atldev
The proof-of-concept demo said my camera had been click-jacked, but it didn't
look like the camera was active (no green light) and no image on the site. Mac
+ Firefox.

I'm surprised we don't see more click-jack vectors. Watching most of my
relatives use a computer blows my mind. No attention whatsoever to urls, link
destinations, what they're clicking, or memory of what they've clicked
afterwards.

------
delinka
It doesn't disable the little green light on my mac laptop, ergo it cannot do
this "without [my] knowledge." Maybe the average user is slightly more daft,
but that green LED glares me in the face and is hard to miss.

~~~
Kliment
Many laptops have no indicator light at all. I'm currently typing on one.

~~~
michaelcampbell
What brand is that? I can't say I've EVER seen a laptop that has a webcam
without an indicator light. I almost had an idea they were regulated to have
one for just this reason.

I'm not doubting you, I'm genuinely curious.

~~~
esrauch
I'm pretty sure my Asus laptop doesn't have an indicator light.

